# Case Wires Problems.



## yas4u (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello Everyone new to this forum, Actually I am thinking of building my own pc. The parts I have bought so far is

Case :- Colors it 9006 C4 include 520w Artrix Psu. £23.99

Motherboard :- Asus P8h77-v £21

Cpu Cooler :- Coolermaster Hyoer TX3 Ev0. £14.48 

Cpu Still Waiting looking for prices on ebay. Cpu will be i7 3770k. my budget is £150

Normal DvD from Amazon. £12.99

250gb SSD hard drive from ebay. £75

Wireless Keyboard and mouse. £28.99

Didn't really think of graphic cards yet don't know exactly what am I going to buy. or which is good for a bit of gaming too 

Which Monitor Should I buy. 3d or normal hd 24 or 27 inch. I am wearing Glasses so how will the 3d going to perform is it worth spending extra money. Incase you might wanna know I have never watched anything in 3d, so was just thinking I will download movies in 3d and watch it on tele. but I dont know wheather I am doing the right choice or not need a bit of opinion on this as well.

there are some Wires in Case which I got no clue where they will gonna go on mainboard So need a bit of help. 

Any Tips Or anything how is my powersupply will I be able to play games like crisis 3 etc etc I dont know weather I will gonna play or not but yea Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My first suggestion be to replace the very poor quality PSU with a good quality unit before attempting to start the PC.
The power you need will depend on the GPU you will add later.
Brand & Model of the case? It appears you went for a case with lots of fans and lights.
I'm uncertain what the connectors in Pic #1 are.
The Mobo manual will show the locations of System fan headers.
I prefer connecting case fans to the PSU but Molex adapters will be required with those fan connectors in Pic #2.
The aftermarket CPU cooler is not needed if no OC is applied.
A 3D monitor would be your choice. Samsung-Acer-Asus are good quality monitors.


----------



## yas4u (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the Reply, Any recommendation On PSU which brand or good, not that expensive, And can you give me the picture Of Molex adapter as I am looking on ebay and cant find anything. and how many watts psu should I go for for example Nvidia 760 gtx 2gb card. I will ask for the graphics later but lets say this for now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality PSU's. Good quality PSU's do not come cheap and they are the most important component in any PC. Insufficient/unstable power causes higher temps/failure of components.
Molex connectors are the wiring from the PSU. Your fan connections appear to be 3-pin Male so will would want 3-pin Female to Molex.



Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the case?


One 120mm fan in front & rear is usually sufficient.


----------



## yas4u (Dec 31, 2013)

Colors It 9006 C4 Black Gaming Pc Case 520W: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Colors it 9006 c4

thx for the picture...

My fan connectors on case are 4 pins.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Case has an integral temperature and fan monitor and auto fan controller. 

Top picture is of temperature probes. Mount them on the respectively labeled devices.

No molex connector required for fans. Any 3 or 4 pin fan will plug into the connectors in pic #2. Mind you, there must also be a power lead someplace (will go to +12Volt of power supply).


----------



## yas4u (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Can some 1 please tell me about power supply how many watts do I need for my pc. 660w is this enough or 700 or 850 thanks. lets say Nvidia 760 gtx 2gb graphics.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

A decent 650 will carry any single card PC. A 550 will carry all but the highest end cards (such as the GTX 780 GTX Titan or HD 7970)

750s and up are usually only required in multi card systems.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic has a 620W PSU that is a very good bang for buck in the US. That will be sufficient for all but very top tier GPU's and insure good power for extended use.
I was thinking the leads in Pic #2 are from the fans and that's why I mention the Molex adapters. 


yas4u said:


> Colors It 9006 C4 Black Gaming Pc Case 520W: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


The above would explain the cheapy PSU. :smile: PSU's included with cases are very rarely any good.

Note: Case Temp probes are more of a novelty than a reliable means of temp monitoring.


----------



## yas4u (Dec 31, 2013)

Good Day every one I have just bought myself Psu Corsair Cx750M, for 40 pounds 1 week old psu from gumtree, I have connect this psu with the motherboard Big socket and motherboard lights turn green Does this mean my psu is working and motherboard as well thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That means the Mobo is receiving power from the PSU.


----------

